# 2016 - How much juice do you vape per day?



## Silver

Creating this thread because @Scouse45 posted a similar question on another thread.

I initially moved his posts to a similar poll thread we had in 2014, but since the hardware has changed so much (with increased power), we are now vaping far more juice per day than we did before. 

So in order to preserve what we had in the old poll, I have renamed that old thread with 2014 in front and it will be closed soon.

Am creating this new poll for 2016. We also needed to modify the options in the poll to accommodate higher juice consumption!

*How much juice do you consume?*

Are you a *Gas Guzzler* or an *economical fuel sipper*?






Please select the option in the poll which matches your juice consumption best. Will be interesting to see how things have changed. 

Feel free to also post explanatory notes below.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

hehe @n0ugh7_zw and @Dr Phil 
A bottle a day keeps the lung doctor away!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

I used to vape 6ml back in Oct 2015 on the Evod and Nautilus mini, but now its more like 12ml with the higher powered hardware.
The fact that I sit with the vape in the left hand while on the PC doesnt help with the juice consumption at all.
No complaints however, it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Lol @Silver when u run a vape shop and run with 20mods juice consumption is hight.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVaper

About 2 tanks a day. Sometimes a little more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I stopped keeping track Hi Ho when I considered having one of these installed at my place. 




Can say however, that the 35+ days when I only vaped my Reos are long gone thanks to all these TC Mods/tanks that brother @Rob Fisher coerced me into buying!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Byakko

I'm TRYING to keep it under 10ml a day,Subtank mini RBA,0.75 ohms at 30w and sometimes winning  looking to get a mod that fires above 100w so that is bound to change

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

40 votes so far....

@Spydro you guzzler of note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial

Just glad to see I'm not the only only one on 30ml a day. Given some of the juice has no nicotine. DIY ftw   

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Way back when I was vaping on Kayfuns et al 5ml a day was about par for the course. These days with thirsty tanks 20ml is too little.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J.P

+- 300 ml per month.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scoobz707

@Silver I use my steamcrave aromizer v-rda Dripper and that's helps me to control my consumption. Im not sure in terms of mls but I drip roughly around 8 times a day. I do have a coil art azeroth rdta and that does not drink juice like I thought it would fortunately, 4.0 ml juice tank lasts me roughly the whole day,sometimes I fill twice. 

Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

scoobz707 said:


> @Silver I use my steamcrave aromizer v-rda Dripper and that's helps me to control my consumption. Im not sure in terms of mls but I drip roughly around 8 times a day. I do have a coil art azeroth rdta and that does not drink juice like I thought it would fortunately, 4.0 ml juice tank lasts me roughly the whole day,sometimes I fill twice.
> 
> Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk



Ok cool
So about how many drops do you drip each of those 8 times?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scoobz707

no clue I just make sure it's wet, and the well is full. I will do it just now and count and revert back

Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scoobz707

@Silver about 10 drops

Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

scoobz707 said:


> @Silver about 10 drops
> 
> Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk



Ok thanks @scoobz707 
So let's estimate how much liquid you are going through in a day.


If we assume that 10 drops is about half a millilitre, then if you do that 8 times per day, its about 4ml worth of dripping. 

Then with your tank - lets say two tankfuls per day - so 8ml worth in the tanks.

All in all thats about *12ml per day* 

That seems to be quite normal considering that the 11-15ml category in the poll above has the most number of votes currently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WesinEL001

i must honestly hit between 30-50ML a day. running 0.2 ohms on full mech box mod on Tornado Nano. i love the clouds and flavour. if i have a drink in my other hand...i recon that 50ml could EASILY double for me.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

Spydro said:


> I stopped keeping track Hi Ho when I considered having one of these installed at my place.
> 
> View attachment 70951
> 
> 
> Can say however, that the 35+ days when I only vaped my Reos are long gone thanks to all these TC Mods/tanks that brother @Rob Fisher coerced me into buying!!!



You don't have one yet? How on earth do you manage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> 40 votes so far....
> 
> @Spydro you guzzler of note!



It's just the way it is @Silver when you vape pretty much 24/7 because that's just about all that you do 24/7.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, we are nearly on 100 votes in the poll...
Thanks for voting everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I have lent some much-needed support to the minority 6-7ml faction. The 11-15ml faction will have to seek a coalition with us if they want to control Jozi. I could probably go higher if I cranked up the Limitless Plus all day but I am doing shedloads of dripping atm. I have 14 juices on my desk, I need more drippers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> I have lent some much-needed support to the minority 6-7ml faction. The 11-15ml faction will have to seek a coalition with us if they want to control Jozi. I could probably go higher if I cranked up the Limitless Plus all day but I am doing shedloads of dripping atm. I have 14 juices on my desk, I need more drippers.



Lol @RichJB 

The 6-7ml category is a lovely faction - not very popular though - lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Lol @RichJB
> 
> The 6-7ml category is a lovely faction - not very popular though - lol


Those are all the sensible vapers! Wish I could vape more for the huge backlog of juices. A Smok Alien with Baby Beast should put that right quite quickly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJ van Tonder

On average I'm on the 3 ml a day and then once or 2ce a month visiting a Vape friend it will be 6 to 9 ml for that day

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CJ van Tonder said:


> On average I'm on the 3 ml a day and then once or 2ce a month visiting a Vape friend it will be 6 to 9 ml for that day
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



That is a low consumption @CJ van Tonder 
What vape device do you use if I may ask?
PS - I dont see your vote in the poll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05

I'm probably in the 21-25 ml category. I miss my nautilus mini with 1.5 ohm coils and my 20w istick. Those were the cheaper days of vaping for me.

These new tanks just drink juice and the new Petri RTA is probably the worst of the bunch I own but the flavour is insane so it's all good. My DIY juices on the petri taste a lot better than on anything else I vape on, fortunately that tank stays home during the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

IJoy Tornado with 0.3 ohm coils, normally at around 45 - 50W. Makes 30 ml go past so quickly... No wonder my juices never get to steep...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Work days my pico and baby beast (melo 3 as alternative) over the weekends or Vape night I pull out the sig213 / Velocity V2 or the baby beast combo

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal

Very interesting poll @Silver, might be worthwhile making it an annual event to see where we are heading with our vaping. If the poll was based on how much alcohol you drink per day I would probably scare myself and have to check into re-hab immediately...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Neal said:


> Very interesting poll @Silver, might be worthwhile making it an annual event to see where we are heading with our vaping. If the poll was based on how much alcohol you drink per day I would probably scare myself and have to check into re-hab immediately...



Agreed @Neal - I do think the amount we are vaping on average has approximately doubled over the past year or two. (comparing with a similar previous poll)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Silver said:


> That is a low consumption @CJ van Tonder
> What vape device do you use if I may ask?
> PS - I dont see your vote in the poll?


vote updated -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

I am most certainly in the 15ml above group but I blame the flavours. I would never be able to vape the volumes I do if it wasn't for DIY. Way cheaper and can afford more juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Is 30ml a day overdoing it? I sit on my own at work and chainvape non stop. Then I come home, and continue... I blame the XL tank but this can not be a good thing, can it?

Actually thinking of putting the old MTL Nautilus to work again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jpq

Hi Ladies and Gents.
Got to ask you guys a quickie, how much do you vape? 
My smok puffcounter runs up too 999 puffs.
I haven't gone over that yet.
Weekends i end up going over 800 Puffs per day.
Yes it is heavy on juice since im running the Smok Tfv8, 
I decided to take a picture last night, which is attached (i hope)
To show my count for yesterday, please bear in mind that im not allowed to Vape indoors at work and having an indoor job generally puts a bit off a damper on my amount of vaping during the day.
Please post pics of your Vape counters at the end of the night getting into bed.


529 puffs done last night, sorry for the potato quality Photo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

You running a TFV8 stock coil that low? Give it HORNS! It comes alive at 150w. 

My juice use 9ml to 15ml a day. I CAN kill 30ml of something good in a night if having a good time and it is Torus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

My puff count for the day, almost 3 tanks, lest this thread turn into a bladder squeezing contest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> Creating this thread because @Scouse45 posted a similar question on another thread.
> 
> I initially moved his posts to a similar poll thread we had in 2014, but since the hardware has changed so much (with increased power), we are now vaping far more juice per day than we did before.
> 
> So in order to preserve what we had in the old poll, I have renamed that old thread with 2014 in front and it will be closed soon.
> 
> Am creating this new poll for 2016. We also needed to modify the options in the poll to accommodate higher juice consumption!
> 
> *How much juice do you consume?*
> 
> Are you a *Gas Guzzler* or an *economical fuel sipper*?
> 
> View attachment 70884
> View attachment 70885
> 
> 
> 
> Please select the option in the poll which matches your juice consumption best. Will be interesting to see how things have changed.
> 
> Feel free to also post explanatory notes below.


Guess I am a mid sized sedan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

I have seen that we like to share our setups for the day and desk checks and what i vaped today but we seem to always have a poll on how much we vape per day. @Silver could we not somehow create a template that would make part of the what is in your hands theead that would have some more details. For example

Mod: sx mini qclass
Tank/Dripper: merlin mini
Coil: ni80 at 2,5mm id with 7 wraps on single coil deck that reads at 0,7ohms
How much juice so far for the day: 4mls
Juice: sirvape - amarula fruit and then a post of the hand check.

Just an idea for a fellow vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I have seen that we like to share our setups for the day and desk checks and what i vaped today but we seem to always have a poll on how much we vape per day. @Silver could we not somehow create a template that would make part of the what is in your hands theead that would have some more details. For example
> 
> Mod: sx mini qclass
> Tank/Dripper: merlin mini
> Coil: ni80 at 2,5mm id with 7 wraps on single coil deck that reads at 0,7ohms
> How much juice so far for the day: 4mls
> Juice: sirvape - amarula fruit and then a post of the hand check.
> 
> Just an idea for a fellow vaper.



Thanks for the suggestion @antonherbst 
My feeling on a pre-populated template for the Whats in Your Hand thread is that it will probably stifle many posters. Members are more than welcome to use your "template" to post whatever they like in that thread but I dont think we should force people to do as such.

By the way, I think there is a 2017 poll for juice consumption. I seem to recall we created one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

